# New to guns and the forums



## DjAj (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello, Im new to handguns and new to this forums.

Basically im interested in getting a pistol for target practicing and protection. At this point im reading up and researching. I will be interested in purchasing a gun, but that is down the road. Before I do that, I would like to take some sort of safety class so any info on that would be great. BTW im in the Chicago area and 27 if that helps.

I have already applied for my permit.

I would also like to know of some good literature to pick up that would help in learning the principals of owning a handgun.

I have been browsing around for a while and this place has a wealth of knowledge :smt023


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

try going to corneredcat.com

ive enjoyed reading alot on there, its a helpful website, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome from Alaska.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. heck out the new to forum threads and you'll see a ton of info about a ton of weapons.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome from North Carolina.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Arr6 said:


> I would also like to know of some good literature to pick up that would help in learning the principals of owning a handgun.


Welcome from your neighbor in Missouri.

To answer your question, join the NRA! http://www.nra.org/

Scott


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome from Northern Colorado.

-Jeff-


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Arr6 said:


> I will be interested in purchasing a gun, but that is down the road. Before I do that, I would like to take some sort of safety class so any info on that would be great.
> 
> I would also like to know of some good literature to pick up that would help in learning the principals of owning a handgun.


Info on safety classes would be best found at your local gunshops. There isn't any federal authority that regulates any kind of certification of instructors, but the National Rifle Assoc. has their own certification system. Although using an NRA-certified instructor doesn't guarantee you good instruction, you will have a better chance of getting good instrucion by using one.

The NRA is a good place for information on gun ownership, and I think they maintain a list of instructors as well.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Arr6 said:


> Hello, Im new to handguns and new to this forums.
> 
> Basically im interested in getting a pistol for target practicing and protection. At this point im reading up and researching. I will be interested in purchasing a gun, but that is down the road. Before I do that, I would like to take some sort of safety class so any info on that would be great. BTW im in the Chicago area and 27 if that helps.
> 
> ...


Welcome! 

This is more for future reference but don't hesitate to come here if you're looking for principles of owning a handgun. Being a responsible firearms owner and abiding by the laws of your area (be it state or local) should be covered by a training class and instructor, but what you do after that can largely be covered here. I'm fairly certain that is why this forum exists!

Good luck! :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas.


----------

